# Face vise: why is the screw off center?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Many traditional face vises look like this:










The lead screw is not centered between the guide rods. (Other face vises have the lead screw in the center, but many don't.)

Anybody know why? (This is a question, not a quiz.)


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe this helps against racking.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

So you can stick a (relatively thin) board in there vertically and work on the end. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

From the Lee Valley page for their front vise:

The larger vise has an offset center screw to allow vertical clamping without skewing.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think it's about placing a long thin board between the screw and bar, but if the screw is offset to the right, then you will have less racking/skewing when you place a vertical board on the right side of the vise. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Maybe to emulate the old shoulder vises. One could make
a longer jaw on the right and perhaps with the screw
closer it would work better for vertical clamping of
boards for working on the end.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

cool, learned something new


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Loren hit it on the head. It is intended so that you can put on an asymmetric chop for through clamping.


----------

